

Android diehard spends 60 days in WebOS land - thomas
http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/60-days-in-webos-land-an-android-users-perspective-20110722/

======
pedalpete
This seems to be so consistent with people who have tried WebOS, aside from
the hardware (and possibly subsequent lack of consumer adoption as a result)
all the reviews seem to think it is a highly capable and competitive OS.

I wonder what held back Palm from making competitive hardware when they were
so clearly on the right track with the OS?

